# Rebel t1i Problems with recording images & video mode display



## mlben (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello,

I recently got back from a trip to humid Vietnam. I had my camera in a a leather case for 2 days before i noticed these problems.

When taking pictures the sd card memory area flashes. The camera doesnt record the image and is frozen for 10-15 minutes. Then when i turn it off it gives a "recording 1 image" and continues to be on. Taking the battery out worked to turn it off but not images recorded.

Then when and if i use video mode the camera display is scrambled. and will not work.

Can someone direct me to some sort of help

I reset and updated the firmware but still no luck. Tried different sd cards as well as batterys. No luck.

HELP


----------



## KmH (Sep 6, 2014)

Remove the battery.
Put 2 cups of uncooked rice in a zip-lock bag big enough to hold the camera.
Open all the doors on the camera and leave the body cap off.
Lay the camera, back side (rear LCD side) down, on the rice.
Seal the bag.
The uncooked rice will absorb any moisture in the camera.
After 72 hours remove the camera from the bag, make sure no rice got in the camera, insert the battery, put a lens on the camera and see if it will power up and function properly.

If the camera does not function properly it likely has an electronic fault that requires the camera be repaired or replaced.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I would try the rice, its a good idea but if not then fixing it will be your option and a camera this old fixing it will probably cost you more then its value.
Consider replacing it, you have new wonderful cameras today by Canon and other makers and some are quite affordable.

Good luck


----------

